# Dog Retrieving a Squirrel?



## jcountry (Aug 21, 2014)

Is there anything wrong with letting my lab retrieve a squirrel I just shot?

He loves to go and get them-and he will bring them to me.

Seems like I remember someone telling me that it wasn't good for dogs to bite on squirrels-that there is some kind of disease they can get.

He has had all his shots, though.


----------



## ghadarits (Aug 21, 2014)

My lab hasn't retrieved any but she sure does chase em. My now passed Jack Russell retrieved more than I can count and I gave her the heads when I cleaned them. She never had an issue and lived to be almost 19yo.

My 2 cents say let that dog go get em if he will.


----------



## The Longhunter (Aug 21, 2014)

I had a dog that would retrieve squirrels.  I never heard of any diseases.  It I told you how he helped me hunt squirrels you wouldn't believe me.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 22, 2014)

In Great Britain The retreiver is used to retreive hare as well as birds.


----------



## TrailBlazer999 (Aug 22, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> I had a dog that would retrieve squirrels.  I never heard of any diseases.  It I told you how he helped me hunt squirrels you wouldn't believe me.



Now you've GOT to tell us.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 25, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> I had a dog that would retrieve squirrels.  I never heard of any diseases.  It I told you how he helped me hunt squirrels you wouldn't believe me.





TrailBlazer999 said:


> Now you've GOT to tell us.



We are waiting !!


----------



## The Longhunter (Aug 25, 2014)

TrailBlazer999 said:


> Now you've GOT to tell us.





greg_n_clayton said:


> We are waiting !!



O.K.  you asked for this.

I trained this dog to wag his tail on command-- start it and stop it on command.  Before you say harrump harrump, I have film to prove it, we actually were in some community shows.  When you are young and bored, there's a lot you can do.  

My dog responded to hand signals.  So when we got a squirrel up the tree, I would have him sit (as every one knows, the squirrel goes to the other side of the tree).  

I would make the dog sit, and then I would slip around the tree to where the squirrel was, and the squirrel would slip around the tree to the side where the dog was. 

I would give him the hand signal to wag his his tail (still sitting) which would beat on the leaves, and here comes Mr. Squirrel, right around the tree to my side.

We regularly limited out on squirrel doing this.


----------



## The Rodney (Sep 17, 2014)

I shoot tree rats from my porch each fall and without the lab I would certainly not recover them all.  Kinda fun actually.


----------

